# tremendous friday late afternoon fishing pcola beach



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the surf was ROUGH as expected. 2-4 foot waves building was the forecast.. when i got there and parked i could feel a strong wind already.. i would say the waves were 4-5 feet but they were breaking several layers.. so yeah it was rough. 

to make matters worse there was a lot of seaweed out there, NOT june grass, but sea weed which made the line heavy. 

i ended up using a 3 ounce pyramid but switched to 4 ounces.. wasn't getting much distance in my casts and it was a challenge feeling any bites, really i was depending on seeing the line moving.. first cast i feel something heavy moving the line, reel it in and it was a porcupine puffer.. i'm using fresh dead shrimp btw with a pompano or whiting rig. 

from then on it was whiting after whiting. caught about 14 or 15 total and brung them home.. threw 2 smaller ones back.. they weren't monster whiting but were ample size to fillet. also caught 2 ladyfish and the highlight was the 2 breakoffs i had. tick, tick, tick then line snapped off. (bull red or shark??) also have a fish bite off the hook.. 

i was only casting past the first waves, couldn't get distance cause of the rough seas. but was a helluva day..would NOT recommend a newb fish in these conditions, it was a lot of work fishing those types of conditions as i was the only fisherman out there.. my back has been sore all day lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well at least you caught dinner despite the conditions


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

With 14-15 fish the title should have been whiting, whiting everywhere. Glad to see you caught some keepers.


----------

